# Looking for a good howler?



## hakly (Jan 3, 2013)

For you call makers, I am looking for an open reed howler and would love to see what you guys have. I have an open and a closed reed howler from large manufacturer's and I hate both of them. So right now I am using my electronic calls to produce howls, but I think I could do some good with a hand howler. So Let's see what you have.

thanks,


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Tell us a little more about what you are looking for? What are your issues with your current howlers? Too much air needed or won't take enough air? Tone issue? Looks? I don't have anything made up but will be working on some soon.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

+1 on what Rick asked ? eveyone makes their calls by how they blow and use them so you will get different pitches and amount of air needed, or how much pressure is needed on the reed.


----------



## hakly (Jan 3, 2013)

The two calls I have right now sound nothing like a **** coyote. I have practiced and practiced, they are just pure crap. I want something that is open reed, I call some wide open areas so something more on the loud side. I don't have a lot of experience with howlers something I am still trying to learn. I am really open to recommendations.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

That helps. I will be working on some tomorrow. I will show ya what I got in a few days


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Rick makes a good howler. I really like the one I got from him. Great sound and easy to use.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks Ruger. I will have a couple horns finished up today. I will post them in the calls section and post a link here.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Here is one you may be interested in:

http://www.predatortalk.com/topic/16395-horn-howler/


----------

